# fao kelly joy



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Kelly joy - if this ad is genuine - can anything be done to try and get her from there, in ad if im reading it right, they are saying free to good home ????

Preloved Mobile | egyptian mau 4yrs For Sale in Cardiff, South Glamorgan, UK

Clare x


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

awwww  she lovely , wish i could. x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Havent heard anything so think possible scam.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry only just seen this please email me at [email protected] if you see any more like this I just don't get the time to come on here much any more we are so rushed off our feet sorting pound dogs and animals that people don't want any more or have been abandoned and there are only a few of us on the team we could really do with some more helpers or less animals needing help but something tells me we aren't going to get either of those 
This could well be a scam but sadly we are seeing these all to much at the moment that aren't scams at all


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiya KJ

Thanks for getting back to us.

When I seen the ad on preloved, I created and account and emailed a response, but to date, I have not heard anything back from them and have checked the preloved inbox that was created, so I can only assume that it was a scam.

Its crazy that anyone would even think of doing things like this. If it hadnt been a scam tho I think I would have said sod it and tried to have got her and just kept trying you!

We are taking stuff down to our local CP on the weekend, ready for their open day, I know that they have been also been struggling and they have put a plea out in the local rags saying " less than 60 cats and kittens were adopted from the Bryncethin base during May  a 13 year low."

Its frightening as everytime we have been there to drop stuff off they have been so full with cats and kittens  its like a never ending time for them and for your lot, its must be so heartbreaking.

Even though I do work fulltime, if you need anything down my way give us a shout and I can see if i help in any way possible

Thank you for getting back to us and keep doing the fab work that you are doing.

Clare xxx


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

I expect we'll continue to see more of this as the after-effects of the recession continue to be felt. It is a sad fact of life that some people will take on a pet when they are truthfully not in a financial position to be able to support it. I would wager that a large proportion of the animals turning up in rescues atm are for these reasons, despite what the story being sold is, and it is also this 'cash-strapped crisis' that is preventing many potential new owners from risking the additional financial burden of a rescue pet (not implying that a rescue animal costs any more to keep than any other type, mind).

It is at times like these that the real fall-out of irresponsible ownership and BYBs can be seen


----------

